# Marilyn Carmin Flushing Pheasant Pattern



## 54curly (Jun 27, 2013)

Would anyone know where I could find Marilyn Carmin Flushing Pheasant scrollsaw pattern?


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I ordered the pattern from Marilyn Carmin of Heartland Creations, but I don't think she has the bussiness anymore. The Wooden Teddy Bear carries some pheasants but not this one. Sorry I couldn't help. If I come across it anywhere, I'll let you know.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I found it at Wildwood designs. The link is below

http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/Pheasant-Plan-P1492.aspx


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/Pheasant-Plan-P1492.aspx


----------



## 54curly (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! That info is Great!!


----------

